# Power Steering Rack!!!



## MigsTT (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep you may have guessed my is buggered and is leaking all its fluid onto my driveway through the side boot joint! Has anybody experienced this before? if so 3 questions

1. How much did you pay for the part and labour

2. Did you have to replace the whole rack or did you just replace the leaking part.

3. Where if any would you recommend to purchase a used part from (Ive already tried Charlie at TT Spares hes unable to help me)

Thanks all for your time please help!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I had to replace the whole things. $1500 parts and labour


----------



## stewram (Sep 18, 2008)

Same thing happened to me but at work and I drove home with little or no fluid left which also damaged the pump.

Prices off the top of my head were as follows:-
Rack cost about £480 (brand new and fitted)
Pump about £250 (reconditioned and fitted)
There was also fluid which was about £12.
These were sourced and fitted by a local indy NOT audi.


----------



## MigsTT (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the little info!

Stewram how did you know if your pump was damaged or not?? Because mine also began to make a loud horrible groan on the way home by the time i got home i noticed it was leaking quite heavily, the following morn i checked the power steering fluid and it was below min! i havent driven since!

Is there anyway of telling if the pump is also damaged?

Thanks again


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

had to replace the rack which cost with fitting £420 at my local 'nuts and bolts' guys, 
the old rack was sent off for a refurb


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

had my steering rack supplied and fitted at the excellent midland vw for less than 400


----------



## MigsTT (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Petsy, Matt B where abouts did you have the work done? How much did you pay for the part? was the part new or refurbished and was it OEM or Copied? Please let me know as i am struggling to get hold of a part for a decent price!!!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

MigsTT said:


> Hi Petsy, Matt B where abouts did you have the work done? How much did you pay for the part? was the part new or refurbished and was it OEM or Copied? Please let me know as i am struggling to get hold of a part for a decent price!!!


mine was a non-oem part fitted at my local garage in Belfast
there appear to be some racks for sale on ebay for £275 and less...if you don't mind taking a punt that is!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

MigsTT said:


> Hi Petsy, Matt B where abouts did you have the work done? How much did you pay for the part? was the part new or refurbished and was it OEM or Copied? Please let me know as i am struggling to get hold of a part for a decent price!!!


Err, not sure what bit of my post you couldnt read but I will say it again

Where - Midland VW (Norton Canes nr Cannock)

How much - Less than 400 squids supplied and fitted - dont know the part price but less than that 

Not OEM but who cares as its WELLL CHEAPER and does the same job.


----------



## stewram (Sep 18, 2008)

MigsTT said:


> ... how did you know if your pump was damaged or not?? Because mine also began to make a loud horrible groan on the way home by the time i got home i noticed it was leaking quite heavily, the following morn i checked the power steering fluid and it was below min! i havent driven since!
> 
> Is there anyway of telling if the pump is also damaged?


I had the car taken to my local indy who told me the pump also required replacement. Apparently running the pump dry causes metal filings from the impellers to get 'flushed' around the power steering system, so they changed pump as well.

Also, the reason my rack was a little more expensive is because I have a left hand drive which are a bit more awkward to get in the UK when looking for refurbished units - quicker to get new!


----------

